# Serpent Mini 25 dual coil vs Reload RTA



## AlphaDog (14/8/17)

Is there anyone out there that has/can comment on the serpent mini 25 with the dual coil deck versus the reload rta? Everytime i vape on my serpent, with just the right build and just the right wicking, it just blows me away. I have an ammit dual, two Aromamizer supreme v2's, a limitless classic rdta, and the OG Aromamizer 22mm rta - and the serpent, flavour wise, is just fantastic. I'm wondering just how the much hyped reload compares.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## snakevape (14/8/17)

Hey man, I'm pretty sure the Reload is the better RTA. It's a premium tank with a premium price tag; heard excellent things about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (14/8/17)

There's a very specific reason I wanted to have these two tanks compared:

They're both bottom airflow
They both have restricted airflow - aka, a restricted lung hit
They are about the same size (height and capacity)
They are dual coil and single coil capable
I'd like to know, aesthetics and price aside - if you were blindfolded, which vapes better?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> There's a very specific reason I wanted to have these two tanks compared:
> 
> They're both bottom airflow
> They both have restricted airflow - aka, a restricted lung hit
> ...


I dont use my SM25 anymore. That should answer your question

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (14/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I dont use my SM25 anymore. That should answer your question


Dammmmit man, I'm trying to find reasons NOT to buy another atty hahaha. I want people to say "the serpent mini 25 is great, no need for the reload"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (14/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Dammmmit man, I'm trying to find reasons NOT to buy another atty hahaha. I want people to say "the serpent mini 25 is great, no need for the reload"


I haven't tried the SM25 but I can tell you this much ... you can't go wrong with the Reload.
It is worth every penny!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (14/8/17)

TheV said:


> I haven't tried the SM25 but I can tell you this much ... you can't go wrong with the Reload.
> It is worth every penny!


Ok... So just one question then, does it ooze juice onto your mod? All of my bottom airflow attys do it and i now dont use them on my dna 250 mods... And which colour should i get? Also, my wife is gona kill me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (14/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Ok... So just one question then, does it ooze juice onto your mod? All of my bottom airflow attys do it and i now dont use them on my dna 250 mods... And which colour should i get? Also, my wife is gona kill me...


I've had absolutely zero oozing or leaking from this RTA. Not a drop. I'm not saying its impossible, it is bottom airflow... but I'm a complete idiot when it comes to wicking and it has not let me down.
Color is super subjective. I have the stainless and my friend has the gold. Both look fantastic. Personally I like the look of the black one least but I've only seen pictures, maybe an IRL experience will change my mind on that.
Just something to keep in mind. Divorce means that your wife can't kill you anymore... it does however mean a raging ex-wife can and probably will torture you to death. Do with that what you must

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AlphaDog (14/8/17)

TheV said:


> I've had absolutely zero oozing or leaking from this RTA. Not a drop. I'm not saying its impossible, it is bottom airflow... but I'm a complete idiot when it comes to wicking and it has not let me down.
> Color is super subjective. I have the stainless and my friend has the gold. Both look fantastic. Personally I like the look of the black one least but I've only seen pictures, maybe an IRL experience will change my mind on that.
> Just something to keep in mind. Divorce means that your wife can't kill you anymore... it does however mean a raging ex-wife can and probably will torture you to death. Do with that what you must


Rofl! I'm referring to the Kylin/Ammit condensation issue. My Serpent does it too - after a day's vaping, there's juice under the tank and on the mod's 510. I'm assuming the reload would do the same?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (14/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Rofl! I'm referring to the Kylin/Ammit condensation issue. My Serpent does it too - after a day's vaping, there's juice under the tank and on the mod's 510. I'm assuming the reload would do the same?


Here is the RTA off the mod, no cleaning:





This after about 4 days and probably 20+ full tanks. I hope that shows what you want to see?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## AlphaDog (14/8/17)

TheV said:


> Here is the RTA off the mod, no cleaning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! That's impressive! Thanks very much for taking the pic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (14/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Yep! That's impressive! Thanks very much for taking the pic!


My pleasure man. More than happy to help.
Its a pricey tank but the price is justified. I don't know anyone that has this tank and is not happy with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Dammmmit man, I'm trying to find reasons NOT to buy another atty hahaha. I want people to say "the serpent mini 25 is great, no need for the reload"


Too lazy to type so i will just say. I agree with everything @TheV has said.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bizkuit (15/8/17)

Never could get the serpent to wick correctly on the dual deck, I would say go for the reload if you don't mind paying the premium price.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (15/8/17)

like everyone else said, you cant go wrong with the reload. In its time the SM25 was one of the best but alot has improved since then. Reload is the only RTA apart from the OBS Engine that has never given me any condensation at the 510

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlphaDog (15/8/17)

Update: I ordered a stainless steel Reload now. 

Regarding the SM25, I have never had wicking issues with the dual deck - I removed that silly wick ring though, which is probably why it performs so well.
So I see that the reload grub screws are a bit crappy, can I use my Aromamizer Supreme V2's strengthened spare grub screws in the Reload instead?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (15/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Update: I ordered a stainless steel Reload now.
> 
> Regarding the SM25, I have never had wicking issues with the dual deck - I removed that silly wick ring though, which is probably why it performs so well.
> So I see that the reload grub screws are a bit crappy, can I use my Aromamizer Supreme V2's strengthened spare grub screws in the Reload instead?


Awesome! Congratulations man. You will not be disappointed. Come post in the Reload thread with your experiences when you get it.
What mod will you primarily be running it on?

I haven't had any issues with the grub screws but if the thread is the same I don't see why not.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (15/8/17)

Thanks for letting me know they in stock been looking for the gold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (15/8/17)

Rafique said:


> Thanks for letting me know they in stock been looking for the gold


The gold is stunning:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## AlphaDog (15/8/17)

TheV said:


> Awesome! Congratulations man. You will not be disappointed. Come post in the Reload thread with your experiences when you get it.
> What mod will you primarily be running it on?
> 
> I haven't had any issues with the grub screws but if the thread is the same I don't see why not.


I'll be running it on my Therion.
Its a black edition Therion, but I chose the stainless steel Reload because I felt it looks nicer. 
I reckon it'd still pair well on that mod looks wise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (15/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> I'll be running it on my Therion.
> Its a black edition Therion, but I chose the stainless steel Reload because I felt it looks nicer.
> I reckon it'd still pair well on that mod looks wise.


Most certainly. It looks fantastic on my black Alien.
I'm looking at getting a black Therion 75C in the near future. What a lovely device!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (15/8/17)

TheV said:


> Most certainly. It looks fantastic on my black Alien.
> I'm looking at getting a black Therion 75C in the near future. What a lovely device!


I'd wait for the higher wattage colour DNA mods to come out. 75w is too little power for big dual coil builds.

My DNA devices are a Triade DNA 250, a ThinkVape Finder DNA 250, and the Therion 166 DNA 250. 
My HCigar VT200's second Lipo pack died after only two months, so that's just a paper weight right now 

I think this is a fantastic deal btw:
https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/thinkvape-finder-250-dna
I got the red one last week...

Only thing to remember with this mod is that it only supports up to 25mm attys because it has like a cup around the 510 area, whereas the Triade can support any size atty - not sure if that makes a difference to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/8/17)

I could imagine the Ammit 25 dual and kylin would have a similar sort of vape to the reload. The build decks are pretty much so similar.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (15/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> I'd wait for the higher wattage colour DNA mods to come out. 75w is too little power for big dual coil builds.
> 
> My DNA devices are a Triade DNA 250, a ThinkVape Finder DNA 250, and the Therion 166 DNA 250.
> My HCigar VT200's second Lipo pack died after only two months, so that's just a paper weight right now
> ...


Excuse the delayed response. Things are a bit crazy at the office at the moment.
Thanks for the detailed post. Damn, that Finder looks like quite a serious machine! A bit too big for my personal preference though. I like a smaller profile dual battery mod personally.
As for the power, 75W should be fine for my needs. 99.9% of my vaping sits below 50W. My Reload is currently sitting at 45W (@ 0.35ohm) and the result is fantastic. I hardly ever go over 60W.
In the odd instance that I would want to, for whatever reason, I have the Minikin v2 up to 180W and the Alien up to 220W.
None of this is meant to knock your high powered beasts. Just different strokes for different folks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands (15/8/17)

@AlphaDog seems this has been covered extensively

My 2c, they are in different classes, simply due to the size if the chamber the SM25 is optimised for simple economic builds where the reload seems to targets higher wattage/airflow/fat exotic builds

Bare in mind i haven't used a reload / any RTA since Feb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (15/8/17)

Scissorhands said:


> @AlphaDog seems this has been covered extensively
> 
> My 2c, they are in different classes, simply due to the size if the chamber the SM25 is optimised for simple economic builds where the reload seems to targets higher wattage/airflow/fat exotic builds
> 
> Bare in mind i haven't used a reload / any RTA since Feb


My usage with the SM25 is big dual 3mm fused clapton coils, vaping at 70w or so. This is why i wanted to see what people who might have both the SM25 and the Reload rta have to say. 
With that said, i have ordered the reload and am eagerly waiting on delivery. 

Anyone in cape town buy from throat punch? My order still says "unfulfilled" and i completed the order around 9am this morning. Wouldve thought that it'd be dispatched by now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (15/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> My usage with the SM25 is big dual 3mm fused clapton coils, vaping at 70w or so. This is why i wanted to see what people who might have both the SM25 and the Reload rta have to say.
> With that said, i have ordered the reload and am eagerly waiting on delivery.
> 
> Anyone in cape town buy from throat punch? My order still says "unfulfilled" and i completed the order around 9am this morning. Wouldve thought that it'd be dispatched by now...


My item got to me the day after placing the order (PTA though). I'm sure it should be on the way to you already.
Maybe we can just get Mr @Throat Punch himself to comment on the status of your order?

Please do share your personal experience of the SM25 vs Reload here once you've had some time with the unit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AlphaDog (15/8/17)

TheV said:


> My item got to me the day after placing the order (PTA though). I'm sure it should be on the way to you already.
> Maybe we can just get Mr @Throat Punch himself to comment on the status of your order?
> 
> Please do share your personal experience of the SM25 vs Reload here once you've had some time with the unit.


Will do! I have a fresh 5 wrap fused clapton build in the SM25, will let it sit until the reload arrives. I'm probably going to install 6 wrap caterpillar track coils in the reload rta though. Already have it all planned out lol. Excited!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (15/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Will do! I have a fresh 5 wrap fused clapton build in the SM25, will let it sit until the reload arrives. I'm probably going to install 6 wrap caterpillar track coils in the reload rta though. Already have it all planned out lol. Excited!


Exciting times indeed bud! Love having new toys inbound. Do post some pics. Really keen to see that caterpillar track build!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (15/8/17)

TheV said:


> Exciting times indeed bud! Love having new toys inbound. Do post some pics. Really keen to see that caterpillar track build!


Here's that wire in my ammit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (15/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Here's that wire in my ammit


Sjo, that sure is pretty! 

You are going to have a ball with the Reload

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (16/8/17)

Hey @AlphaDog, just checking to see if you've received your Reload yet?


----------



## AlphaDog (16/8/17)

TheV said:


> Hey @AlphaDog, just checking to see if you've received your Reload yet?


Hey bud, nope - it should arrive in cape town tonight and dispatched to me tomorrow according to TheCourierGuy waybill tracking. Will post my thoughts on it once I've used it for a day or two

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (16/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Hey bud, nope - it should arrive in cape town tonight and dispatched to me tomorrow according to TheCourierGuy waybill tracking. Will post my thoughts on it once I've used it for a day or two


Shot dude, happy to hear it is not MIA. I look forward to reading your impressions.
Obviously an immediate update in the vape mail thread is an absolute must once you get it


----------



## AlphaDog (16/8/17)

TheV said:


> Shot dude, happy to hear it is not MIA. I look forward to reading your impressions.
> Obviously an immediate update in the vape mail thread is an absolute must once you get it


Will do! As usual, I'll probs pop open the packaging in the office tomorrow. Even my non vaping colleagues get in on the unboxing action lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (16/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Will do! As usual, I'll probs pop open the packaging in the office tomorrow. Even my non vaping colleagues get in on the unboxing action lol


Haha I know the feeling man. Half the office starts repeating "whats in the box whats in the box" when I get packages at work

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (17/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Is there anyone out there that has/can comment on the serpent mini 25 with the dual coil deck versus the reload rta? Everytime i vape on my serpent, with just the right build and just the right wicking, it just blows me away. I have an ammit dual, two Aromamizer supreme v2's, a limitless classic rdta, and the OG Aromamizer 22mm rta - and the serpent, flavour wise, is just fantastic. I'm wondering just how the much hyped reload compares.


All I have is a S.M.-22 but I also have the ammit single and reload and find the flavor great in all.The Reload has real good flavor IMO. I personally love the Aromamizer plus.


----------



## AlphaDog (17/8/17)

Very happy. Busy getting to know the Reload...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (17/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Very happy. Busy getting to know the Reload...


Very very nice dude! It looks stunning on the Therion and I'm loving those coils.


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Very happy. Busy getting to know the Reload...


Looks really awesome on that Therion. Damn now i also want one. (Therion)

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV (17/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Looks really awesome on that Therion. Damn now i also want one. (Therion)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


No no, now you NEED one!


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/8/17)

TheV said:


> No no, now you NEED one!


Hehe. Sure. U can go buy me one  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaDog (17/8/17)

TheV said:


> Very very nice dude! It looks stunning on the Therion and I'm loving those coils.


Yeah, that wire doesn't fit in the coil jig i have, so have to hand wind it on a 3mm bit. So it doesn't come out perfect as it's difficult to work with. However, I'm preferring spaced coils at the moment as there are never hotspots. Got the wicking right first time as well. Oh, i swapped out the grub screws with high tensile ones straight off the bat...

I'm impressed with the flavour, it beats the ammit dual and the serpent. 

Need to get used to the feel of my lips touching the knurling on the top cap though lol


----------



## AlphaDog (17/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Looks really awesome on that Therion. Damn now i also want one. (Therion)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


The Therion is fantastic, the battery life is superb with Samsung 30Qs. Very pocketable shape as well. Get one bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (17/8/17)

Holy shhheeeet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (17/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hehe. Sure. U can go buy me one
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


I'm gonna try buy you one at Vapecon ... but then I'm gonna keep it for myself 



AlphaDog said:


> Yeah, that wire doesn't fit in the coil jig i have, so have to hand wind it on a 3mm bit. So it doesn't come out perfect as it's difficult to work with. However, I'm preferring spaced coils at the moment as there are never hotspots. Got the wicking right first time as well. Oh, i swapped out the grub screws with high tensile ones straight off the bat...
> 
> I'm impressed with the flavour, it beats the ammit dual and the serpent.
> 
> Need to get used to the feel of my lips touching the knurling on the top cap though lol


I hardly ever use coil winding jigs. I prefer the manual wind, unless the wire is super simple round wire.

I'm glad you are impressed with the flavor. Apparently the wicking is easy (I'm the only one that struggled).

Yeah the knurling is very noticeable initially. I got used to it very quickly but I'm looking for other tips. I have an order that has been sitting somewhere in SA since 2017-07-12 :|


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/8/17)

TheV said:


> I'm gonna try buy you one at Vapecon ... but then I'm gonna keep it for myself
> 
> 
> I hardly ever use coil winding jigs. I prefer the manual wind, unless the wire is super simple round wire.
> ...


Hehe

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaDog (19/8/17)

Right. So I've come to the conclusion that.... The reload rta....

Is the best RTA I've ever owned. I can't fault it. There's just no cons. It just gives me so much enjoyment that I'm probably going to buy another one, or perhaps the entire colour collection when they are back in stock.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheV (19/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Right. So I've come to the conclusion that.... The reload rta....
> 
> Is the best RTA I've ever owned. I can't fault it. There's just no cons. It just gives me so much enjoyment that I'm probably going to buy another one, or perhaps the entire colour collection when they are back in stock.


I'm really happy to read about your positive experience. I've not experienced a lot of RTA's before getting my Reload so I'm probably not as appreciative as most.
All I know is this thing is fantastic. It probably does a lot of things right that I didn't even know could be done wrong.
I'm happy to say that my rewicking went well first time around. It took me a couple of tries to get a handle on it initially (I'm still super noob) but I seem to have a method that works for me.

The only thing that I'm keen to try is some different tips. Vapecon shall provide!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## AlphaDog (19/8/17)

TheV said:


> I'm really happy to read about your positive experience. I've not experienced a lot of RTA's before getting my Reload so I'm probably not as appreciative as most.
> All I know is this thing is fantastic. It probably does a lot of things right that I didn't even know could be done wrong.
> I'm happy to say that my rewicking went well first time around. It took me a couple of tries to get a handle on it initially (I'm still super noob) but I seem to have a method that works for me.
> 
> The only thing that I'm keep to try is some different tips. Vapecon shall provide!


To be honest, i bought a fancy Goon compatible tip that I'm using on my ammit dual and i actually prefer the stock Reload tip. Save your money bud.


----------



## Yagya (19/8/17)

after almost 3yrs of vaping i found the reload works best of all the rta's i have tried..

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TheV (19/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> To be honest, i bought a fancy Goon compatible tip that I'm using on my ammit dual and i actually prefer the stock Reload tip. Save your money bud.


I have some cheapies coming in from Fasttech so I'll see what that is like.
If there is anything interesting at Vapecon for a reasonable price I might consider it.
I gave my friend a slightly taller 810 tip and he absolutely loves it.
It is nice to have options but I'm not looking to spend too much on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV (19/8/17)

Yagya said:


> after almost 3yrs of vaping i found the reload works best of all the rta's i have tried..


Wow, nice collection you have there dude!


----------



## AlphaDog (19/8/17)

Yagya said:


> after almost 3yrs of vaping i found the reload works best of all the rta's i have tried..


Great setups there bud!


----------



## AlphaDog (19/8/17)

TheV said:


> I have some cheapies coming in from Fasttech so I'll see what that is like.
> If there is anything interesting at Vapecon for a reasonable price I might consider it.
> I gave my friend a slightly taller 810 tip and he absolutely loves it.
> It is nice to have options but I'm not looking to spend too much on it.


Yep, agree with you. The whole point of the RTA being 810 compatible is to give users the option to chop and change tips. Let me know if you find something truly epic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (19/8/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Yep, agree with you. The whole point of the RTA being 810 compatible is to give users the option to chop and change tips. Let me know if you find something truly epic


I will do man! Expect some feedback after Vapecon


----------

